# Tach, Tach!



## skyhopper (11 Juli 2006)

Hallo, bin zwar schon länger hier, aber stelle mich kurz vor:

Bin knapp vor 40 und arbeite mit Computern, das wars eigentlich schon!


----------



## Muli (12 Juli 2006)

Ich gehöre noch zu den jüngeren Semestern und heisse dich hier natürlich herzlichst Willkommen! Hoffe du bindest dich ein wenig mit ins Boardgeschehen ein und wünsche dir nun noch viel Spaß und auf viele nette leckere Beiträge 


Greetz, Muli!


----------



## Driver (12 Juli 2006)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen auf diesem tollen board.
wünsche dir viel spass hier!

gruß Driver


----------



## AMUN (12 Juli 2006)

Da sage ich doch auch mal „Servus“ und wünsche dir viel spaß hier… 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## Steusi (12 Juli 2006)

Was heißt du arbeites mit Computern. Soft- oder Hardware. Kannst du programmieren?? Ich will das später vielleicht machen lerne gerade JavaScript um danach einen Hoimepage zu gestallten. Arbeite noch in einer Schülerfirma, wo meine Fähigkeiten auch gut angebracht sind.


----------

